# Repipe of your dreams



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Two dorms. Each 3 floors. Gutted down to load bearing walls. New sanitary drains new water a/c and heating. New every thing. 18 month project. This ought to be fun. What do y'all think. A dream or nightmare?? Lol.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is how they should all be done!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No santees on their backs and it will be a piece of cake...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You referring to my install that meets no code but a military inspectors. He never even noticed it. Idiot If it wasn't a vent I wouldn't have done it. And Morrison's was a 45 min round trip. Lash me please I am ashamed!!!! Lol


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet gig man :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I just notice ur quotes. Omg. I'm rolling on the floor. Sig was the man!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it another mil dorm? I heard dorm and thought you mighta got lucky. The most perv thing I ever did was at a student apt/dorm.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Titans quotes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Is it another mil dorm? I heard dorm and thought you mighta got lucky. The most perv thing I ever did was at a student apt/dorm.


O I've don't three girls dorms. But it was in the summer. No girls. But god the rooms smelled so good. Lol. Yes military so it's dealing with the inspector agian.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For my company it's way over my head but man, if I were offered the opportunity to bid it I'd have to do some scrambling. It's a dream job if you can make a juicy profit on it and a nightmare if you bid it just to do it. I'd love to do the work and I'd love to make the money, I just don't have the manpower. It sounds like fun, enjoy it.:thumbup:








Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahhhhhh. At least the place is gutted. 

It is still legend at my old shop. 19 yr old skin tight shorts. I told here about the reset button on the garbage disposal and gave her my light to crawl in and check. Nice girls, they always requested me. That was where I first heard pot called the Devils Lettuce.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Had a warranty call at one girls dorm after school started. The girl was in class. But she left her hot pink thong on the bed rite next to the lav. My j man was under the lav and I was watching oo I mean helping him when in walks the girl. Deer in head lights!!! She saw the thong grabbed it and a book and hauled as. She was as hot as the thong was.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

This girl didn't care, or liked the attention. She would pull up a chair for every task I did there. Totally out of professional character for me, so they gave me loads of crap at work. 

I do miss the University of Arizona, OK is not the same. 

Are the dorms little apartments or bay types?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shepard AFB?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Apartments. Three rooms three rr one kitchen with a staked washer and dryer and dishwasher. and royal stone shower pans. Il post a pic if the floor plan. There are no plumbing drawings so I get the freedom to do it to code and engineer it myself.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dyess afb


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

B1-Bs and C-130s. I grew up hearing the thunder of the B1


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

So they are not 10X15 rooms for 2 people with no bathrooms?

I should joined the Airforce.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Definitely if you have the man power it will be a sweet gig. Guaranteed work for 18 mo. Good job!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Dyess afb


Do you work for Midway Plumbing based out of Abiline?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No but I know Ratliff. I work for Mulltex mechanical We don't do any service except our warranty work and for a few bizz that the owner knows There's only about 3 mech companies here and we are the second biggest.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Floor plan


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. This is a as built job. No isos no schematics no mechanical drawings at all so to help I drew my own. That way I bring up the waste and vent in the correct spot in the chase and not trying to cross them these are very rough and just a guide for me on my rough in and stack out what do yall think ???


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Vents look good in the right drawing. According to our code, the yoke vent which ties into the main vent from above the toilet on the 2nd floor has to be tied in with wye branch fittings at 45 degree angles, like your drawing shows.

How come no engineer drew an iso? On large commecial jobs, I always had an iso drawn on prints.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

So vents are wrong on the left drawing ??? It's a government job. Idk why there arnt drawings but I like the chance to do it myself and get away from relying on prints. It's good practice for my master test in a few years and a bit of a challenge. Boss asked why you worried about the stack out now?? Cuz all waste and vent risers go up three floors and a little TLC now will pay off later and make the stack out cleaner neater faster and just easier. I hate that o just rough it in we will deal with that in the stack out I have 1' 4". Chase and 1'2" chase I only have one line crossing a pipe the chase on the first floor to catch the showers onthr second and third. Want it to be centered in the chase and revent nice and neat. Like this. I'm laying out all holes to be Cored ect ect ect. And I want it to be rite the first time !!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No no, I am not saying the vents are wrong on left pic. 

I like seeing pictures of those commercial jobs you're doing. You do great work. The vents are all straight and plumb.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well thanks lot. Here are a few pics for ur enjoyment. I hope I don't come across vain. I just take pride in my work is all and like pics of plumbing too. The bigger the better I live my job at least most days more pics to come on this job.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

In the pic of the shower valves, it looks like you used metal strap iron. I'm looking in my phone so forgive me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Keefer w said:


> In the pic of the shower valves, it looks like you used metal strap iron. I'm looking in my phone so forgive me


I did. But protected the pipe with mil wrap or duct tape. Dam valves had no post or brackets to mount it too the wood not the way I like but boss would chit if he saw all those copper straps plus I would still wrap the pipe to protect against friction so copper straps are pointless to me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pick at it. A bit.lol. Many dif Ways to plumb this. I like stack venting a lot and this is my design, boss liked it !!!


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

This looks great...also a lot of fun. 
I'm surprised your allowed to use t's under ground. 'round here only y's except If branch of T is straight up serving one fixture 

Is that 2"(?) line off the back end of the main grabbing a water cooler? Kitchen?...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mpot said:


> This looks great...also a lot of fun.
> I'm surprised your allowed to use t's under ground. 'round here only y's except If branch of T is straight up serving one fixture
> 
> Is that 2"(?) line off the back end of the main grabbing a water cooler? Kitchen?...


It's a lav. Look at the floor plan in the thread. That's the double bath. Tees for the wc?? Or the tees for the shower?? Your code allows the wc tee rite??


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm on my phone. I did see that you had attached plans but couldn't get in close enough. 

The only way I can have a tee underground is if the branch is plumb, it must only serve one fixture, and be accessible by cleanout without and changes of direction...toilet is the only scenario I can think of. The shower wastes would also have to be Y's here.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No prob. I always use my phone. Showers have to be San tee cuz the stack vent on top of the tee. It wouldn't vent properly if a combo or wye was ther if it already had a vent I could use a combo or wye this is how I was taught and it's my code. Where are you located ?? I can't ever remember where every one is from. Funny how the code is dif place to place. I'd think turds are the same every where. Y not the code. Lol

Here's a pic of lay out for the chase had to make sure I had the vent stack and two waste stacks far enough apart to revent this is on the second floor and was just to mark holes for coring


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in Baltimore. Suburbs. Most of my work is single family dwellings. Looks like you get into the multi-family/multi-floor buildings. I'm drooling! Wish I could get involved in "bigger" stuff but being on my own and a one man operation, would never satisfy these builders schedules. They are all about low bid and fastest turn around. Lots of big outfits around here. one plumber and 50 Gophers can accomplish a lot in a short time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool. Here's a ugly scetch of how I was taught a San tee vents and why it's needed and where not to use a combo. I'm bored I like the big stuff but plan to open up my own shop one day. Il miss the big stuff but can't really start out on million dollar jobs. Il be a one man show too. Stay tuned il post many more pics. Iv got lots of pics onthe zone of cool stuff I get to do 

How where u shown. How would a combo vent ?? I like to learn dif ways to plumb. Info is good. Thanks


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I see your point. It is rare for me come across a situation where I would have a vertical stack underground. Most of my subsoil drains are laterals. Typically in the basement the WC would utilize the lav drain as its vent, ultimately reconnecting with the vent stacks in the attic. The Upper level sewer stack(s) would tie into this same main but off of their own branch.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I get it. Thanks for the info I just like stack venting. Here's a fl drain and floor sink. When your ripping up half the pad. Why not stack it. Lol.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

You can always tell when a guy is into 'it' when his purple primer is as neat as his pipes are plumb. Nice work Texas.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. Sometimes my analism pisses all the guys off. It's to the point I want all letters on pipe on Top and runnig the same way so if you want to read it it all reads the same direction. And risers all have letters facing the same way towards the same wall. To me it's neat. Not needed but only a few extra seconds to make ut that way. They say it's gonna be buried or in the wall and no one will see it. I say I see it!!!! And this is how I do it like it or not I don't care. I hate primer splashed on the pipe or all over a fitting wish I could get every one els to care as much. When I'm the owner/ boss I will make it that way !!!!


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't recall If you held a masters? If not how long till you take that/go out on your own?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

About a year and a half before I test. In tx u must carry a j man for 4 years to test masters im only about 2 1/2 years into it Then idk how long before I open up shop. I need to go do service for a few years and learn how to bill it and mire tricks. I enjoy mech work a lot but have to start small so service and small commercial and remodels is what I'm looking to get into. But I need major experience first. I know I have the work ethic for ut and a great repor here 125000 pop. Not to big. If ur a hack it gets around A mentor for the biz side would be great. I know a few owners that I have in mind for some input in that. But again who wants to help the future comp in town. Why do u ask.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Just curious. I never thought I could pull it off...still early in the game yet but going strong. I bounced on my long time employer to try out a HVAC outfit that wanted to start a plumbing division. The money was great for 6 months, until they decided plumbing wasn't working for them. "to much work". I found myself laid off about to have a second daughter...side work turned into legitimate incorporation. Haven't looked back. The work is easy compared to the logistics in keeping it afloat.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. I don't doubt my plumbing skills it's the lack of biz skills that's scary. Bidding jobs. Bonds leans over head that crap. But I'm sure if I start small and grow slow il learn. The hard way probably


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks pretty darn good. Only thing I could suggest is printing off some iso paper because your iso...isn't, lol.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> About a year and a half before I test. In tx u must carry a j man for 4 years to test masters im only about 2 1/2 years into it Then idk how long before I open up shop. I need to go do service for a few years and learn how to bill it and mire tricks. I enjoy mech work a lot but have to start small so service and small commercial and remodels is what I'm looking to get into. But I need major experience first. I know I have the work ethic for ut and a great repor here 125000 pop. Not to big. If ur a hack it gets around A mentor for the biz side would be great. I know a few owners that I have in mind for some input in that. But again who wants to help the future comp in town. Why do u ask.


Do more research on that, I think there is a class or training program you can take that will allow you to take the masters sooner.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks. Sometimes my analism pisses all the guys off. It's to the point I want all letters on pipe on Top and runnig the same way so if you want to read it it all reads the same direction. And risers all have letters facing the same way towards the same wall. To me it's neat. Not needed but only a few extra seconds to make ut that way. They say it's gonna be buried or in the wall and no one will see it. I say I see it!!!! And this is how I do it like it or not I don't care. I hate primer splashed on the pipe or all over a fitting wish I could get every one els to care as much. When I'm the owner/ boss I will make it that way !!!!


Absolutely!!! The lettering has to all read the same way otherwise how will the waste know which way to go ;-) ;-) I'm with ya, sometimes the anal retentive side of my brain causes me problems too.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Do more research on that, I think there is a class or training program you can take that will allow you to take the masters sooner.


It's ok. I want more experience in the field with installation before I tackle the design It will be here before I know it any ways. Thanks tho. Use to be one year o j man they changed it to 4 a few years ago. Jhonny curtin retired tspb examiner teaches a prep course for masters. I took my 48 hrs training from him. He knows his crap.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hers a bunch of pics. Some just for no reason at all. One dorm is done with rough in. Inspected and back filled. Ready for Crete. Guys have been demoing Crete on the other dorm since last week ( I layed out all ditches) and we started in one room today after lunch. And I was slowed down trying to teach a new plumber that is lost in the comm world Tried to do a 45 off set by eye balling it. Just laying the 45 on the dirt. No pipe cut wild. Or any thing. I said. No no no. 1.414!!!! Any how. It was a good day. I like ending the one dorm rough on Friday. A bit if sense of achievement !!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Second picture from bottom, why a 4" short sweep on the lower right hand turn up, and double 1/8th bends on the next turn up?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To be honest. The new guy did it. I didn't have a 3" LR 90. It catches the showers from above so I told him use two 45. The 4" is a boo boo I didn't tell him and he didn't use a LR 90. That's the riser for the wc on all three floors. It will get a new LR 90 and a Santee for the wc. Then both 3 and 4 will revent in to a 4" vent that will be established above rite on top of the slab 

I don't think this new guy will make it but I have to let him in his own and see what he can do. I don't have time to carry him and do my own stuff and keep evey one lined out Sink or swim time.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I work for a material cheap-out company, so we would have used short sweeps in both locations. 

My side business, both would have been long sweeps.

Just curious, is all.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No prob. I out the pics on for discussion. And to learn. Hoping if Thers a mistake Some one pics it out !!! Here in town they would pass it with short sweeps on both and even more so on this afb but I like to meet state code so if I move I'm not full of bad habits


----------

